# Getting files onto my IPAD



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

I have one of the card reader accessories for my ipad.  the kind that allows you to read SDHC from your camera.  Is there an app I can use to read files other than the photo and video files.  For instance word files.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Not sure form a card reader--but probably not without jailbreaking the iPad.

Using a program like Dropbox is the easiest way to get files on and off the iPad in my experience.  Just download the app for iPad, and the free software for your PC and anything you put in the Dropbox folder on the PC will be accessible in the iPad app and you can open it and send it to whatever app you want to use that file in--i.e. a word processing app for Word docs etc.

Sofware and app are both free.  Just have to pay if you need more storage space.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I second Dropbox, or a similar program. It works great and is really easy to use. It's possible it would show up in Goodreader or Pages if you have either of those apps.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Forgot to add that Dropbox is also awesome for just keeping files synched across multiple computers.  I work both in the office and at home, so I keep my currently needed files in Dropbox so they automatically synch up between my work computer, work laptop and and home desktop so I can pick up right where I left off on one machine.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> Is there an app I can use to read files other than the photo and video files. For instance word files.


As far as I know, the IOS devices will not read or import any file that there isn't an app associated with on the device. if you want to red Word files, you have to install an app that will read them. I can't recommend any, since I use only text files on the IOS things I have.

Mike


----------



## ashleygirardi (Apr 3, 2011)

Pages is my favorite app for reading/working on word files and you can also synch to your computer through itunes. PDFexpert is good for pdf and powerpoint presentations.


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

Here's a nifty app if you are just a *wee* bit geeky 

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/airdisk-pro-wireless-flash/id505904421?mt=8

When you run the app, it will show you the IP address of your iPad. You then go to any PC that is on the same network as the wireless connection to the ipad, bring up the browser, type in the ip address, and bingo! You have a wireless drive connection between PC and iPad!


----------



## KR Jacobsen (Jul 19, 2011)

Depending upon what you want to get onto the iPad, you can also use iTunes to do it. Go to the Apps tab and scroll the main window down until you see the box for file sharing. It's limited, but if you don't need to move a bunch of things around, it works. Here's a link on using iTunes for file transfers.

Also, depending upon certain file types, you can email them to yourself. Otherwise, Dropbox, Goodreader, or some various software out there that gets around Apple's security is your best bet.


----------

